# Massive snake



## zack13 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey I got an email from some1 saying this snake was found at a mine site in papua new guinea. It isnt fromt here the biggest snakes they have is the papua olive python which this isnt. I was just wondering if any1 knew where this was taken?


----------



## MatE (Sep 19, 2009)

No pic zac


----------



## falconboy (Sep 19, 2009)

Deja vu?


----------



## anntay (Sep 19, 2009)

need a pic


----------



## zack13 (Sep 20, 2009)

sorry it was showing me the pic but ill try again.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 20, 2009)

About the 3rd time in a month this pic has been chucked up lol


----------



## gman78 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think it's the 4th thread i've seen on here


----------



## bigi (Sep 20, 2009)

1st time of seen it, thx, thats humungus


----------



## justbrad (Sep 20, 2009)

thats bloody huge! pitty the basturds killed it...


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 20, 2009)

It's not taken in PNG as its a reticulated python.


----------



## Tim93 (Sep 20, 2009)

They would have to be stupid to kill it, the Americans are still offering a very large sum of money for a big one caught alive.

I think it's something like 30-50k:shock:

CHEERS TIM.


----------



## ADZz_93 (Sep 20, 2009)

lol, seen this on here a few times. poor snake, i feel sorry for it ;(


----------



## IronTom (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not sure, but that reward for a snake over 30' probably went to that village in south-east Asia that had a 40" Retic in a petting zoo...

I'll say that snake pictured is probably only 20' long really. Guessing the bucket he's hanging from to be 6' at most. Don't use the guys in the background, that could be 20'-30' away.

If you still think that is a large snake, you should check out these wind spiders....


----------



## Joshua VW (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone have any guesses to how long that thing would be?
Edit: missed the post above.


----------



## pyalda (Jan 17, 2012)

Ive read it was 55 feet (16.7M) long, weighing 300 kg was estimated at 140 years old.
yep... i don't really believe that it could be 140 yrs old since they only live for 20 ( less in the wild)
cheers


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 17, 2012)

pyalda said:


> Ive read it was 55 feet (16.7M) long, weighing 300 kg was estimated at 140 years old.
> yep... i don't really believe that it could be 140 yrs old since they only live for 20 ( less in the wild)
> cheers



Blowing the dust of this thread, this is ancient. 55ft that's over 16metres what a unit!


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 17, 2012)

justbrad said:


> thats bloody huge! pitty the basturds killed it...



Ha! Don't know how I'd feel about being confronted with a snake that big. Its either kill or be killed, I'd kill it too if I couldn't call anyone to remove it.



Aussie-Pride said:


> Blowing the dust of this thread, this is ancient. 55ft that's over 16metres what a unit!



So Anaconda's 60ft snake isn't far out of exaggeration?


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 17, 2012)

mysnakesau said:


> Ha! Don't know how I'd feel about being confronted with a snake that big. Its either kill or be killed, I'd kill it too if I couldn't call anyone to remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> So Anaconda's 60ft snake isn't far out of exaggeration?



lol what do u mean it wasn't 55ft? i thought that was taking it a bit far.. 60ft anaconda? I'm so confused!! If it bit me id bite it back!!!


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this pic was proved to be a photoshop job.


----------



## Boidae (Jan 17, 2012)

Take a look at the size of the bucket on the excavator. It is a photo trick..
It is a Reticulated python, there are much bigger specimens around..
The snake would be no longer than 15-16 feet.

Anacondas actually rarely get over 16 feet, however they can pack on some pretty spectacular girth..
The biggest Retic in the world was 24 feet, any Retic over 20 feet is considered huge. 
Snakes over 30 feet do not exist. If they did, someone would have claimed the $50,000 the NYZS was offering (they recently took it down because no-one had even attempted to claim it after 54 years..)


----------



## crl94 (Jan 17, 2012)

The Lazy Lizard's Tales: Python crushes cat to death at Bukit Panjang

There's never been a reticulated python measured over 9m (29ft)


----------



## matt74 (Jan 17, 2012)

The email I got a few weeks ago said the photo was taken in the Philippines. Same picture, different story line, smells a bit fishy.....


----------



## hazza88 (Jan 17, 2012)

i read that they was digging a trent and seen blood come up on the bucket and thought they got a human then they saw the giant snake in the hole


----------



## jedi_339 (Jan 17, 2012)

when I opened my email I read it was all just BS...........lol


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 17, 2012)

Old thread, old pic, old rubbish.
Can we have some new rubbish please : )


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 17, 2012)

I am very gullable - believe anything I see or am told.  And a 16yr old can pick up on clues to prove it isn't a true photo?


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 18, 2012)

crl94 said:


> The Lazy Lizard's Tales: Python crushes cat to death at Bukit Panjang
> 
> There's never been a reticulated python measured over 9m (29ft)


isn't 11m the max?


----------



## Morelia4life (Jan 18, 2012)

The largest Reticulatd python ever was Colossus and he was 28 feet long. The Reticulated Python is the world's longest snake but the heaviest snake is the Green Anaconda. The largest Green Anaconda ever caught was almost 27 feet long, 36 inches in diameter and over 500lbs. Here in the USA, there is a reward of $50,000 for anyone that brings in a live or (dead)?? retic over 32 feet long I believe. There are reports of retics being 32 feet long but they are just field reports and without proof, should not be supported.


----------



## pyalda (Jan 18, 2012)

the biggest reticulated Ive seen is on Google images 
just type in largest reticulated python and go to the one that is on a plank of wood used as a able( apparently its 45 ft) i think it was caught in Indonesia.


----------



## Beard (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm calling the bucket on the machine to be a 900, which would make the snake roughly 5-6 metres (16-20ft-ish).


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;wVlFBDL6YPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVlFBDL6YPg&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]
[video=youtube;vFhDhVaGbsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFhDhVaGbsY&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Boidae (Jan 18, 2012)

Type 'David Letterman Fluffy' into Google. That is when Fluffy (aka worlds largest snake) appeared on Letterman. 
Many people exaggerate that size of snakes, as is evident with the photo. With very large snakes, it is virtually impossible to get an accurate idea of it's size without some sort of accurate scale for comparison. 
I seriously doubt that Cassius was actually that big. I have heard his story many times, but I have never seen any sort of legitimate proof to show me otherwise. 28 feet of pure muscle is a lot for a snake to carry around, let alone 24. 
Go have a look at a 24 foot piece of PVC pipe, one that's about thigh thickness, then you will be able to truly appreciate how big a snake of that size actually is. Better still, go have a look at a 20 foot retic. 
Listen when I say that 30 foot snakes do not exist. Prehistoric snakes could actually get over 40 feet, but those snakes had much larger bones and had much larger rib cages etc. to support their weight. Some could weight over a tonne and be over 3 feet across at their widest point. Retics do not get over 25 feet, and an Anaconda over 20 feet has never actually been found.


----------



## Globe (Jan 18, 2012)

pyalda said:


> Ive read it was 55 feet (16.7M) long, weighing 300 kg was estimated at 140 years old.
> yep... i don't really believe that it could be 140 yrs old since they only live for 20 ( less in the wild)
> cheers



Jesus the exaggerations get more extensive every time i hear this story, i originally heard it was around 40 feet then 49 now 55? Lol....


----------



## DeadCricket (Jan 18, 2012)

It was this big! Seriously!


----------

